# Vorstau und Stausee Bautzen: Wer kennt sich aus?



## Meister Lampe (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,
bin oft in Bautzen am Vorstau und wollte mal wissen ob das jemand von euch kennt. Wenn ja, wie und wo fange ich da am effektivsten Karpfen. Und mit welcher Größe kann ich da rechnen? Sind Boilies in der Größe 21 mm gut?#:
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Haui 006 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorstau und Stausee Bautzen: Wer kennt sich aus?*

hallo meister lampe,
da du ja sicherlich in der nähe vom vorstau wohnst, rate ich dir eine stelle zu suchen die nicht so sehr nach angler aussieht, also nicht ständig belagert ist. das findest du wenn du dir eine eigene stelle erkundest und den platz nicht anderen zeigst. auf jeden fall ist mit viel schlamm am grund zu rechnen. wenn du den weg über die brücke nimmst ist auf der linken spreeseite sowieso schon weniger begängnis als auf der gesundbrunnenseite. schwer wird es da nur mit der platzwahl da es überall sehr steil ist und die bäume zu dicht sind um lange ruten zu verwenden. es ist aber auch sicherlich nicht sinnvoll unbedingt in der mitte angeln zu wollen. die karpfen finden dein futter bestimmt auch in wenigen metern abstand vom ufer. die frühen morgenstunden sind mit am besten geeignet um karpfen am ufer zu erwischen. kannst du im april mai schon um 3-4 früh schon aus dem haus? du solltest schon vor sonnenaufgang am wasser sein. ich bin im verein av 1965 in bautzen und wohne in großpostwitz. vielleicht kennen wir uns ja schon.
am vorstau angele ich kaum, da mir das wasser nicht so richtig gefällt. mein angelrevier ist meist der knappensee, da ich dort boot und wohnwagen habe. 
bei interesse auf ein gemeinsames angeln stelle ich mich gern deinen eltern vor, etwas misstrauen ist ja meist vorhanden gegen fremde ältere herren.

mfg haui006


----------

